
The Evolution of Ethnocentrism (2006) [pdf] - deogeo
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~axe/research/Hammond%20and%20Axelrod%20JCR%2006.pdf
======
deogeo
The pdf is the full text of this article:
[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0022002706293470](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0022002706293470)

